# Bomb Blast in Pune



## kalpik (Feb 13, 2010)

*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/city/p...-blast-at-Pune-bakery/articleshow/5569873.cms


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 13, 2010)

sad, the site is just 1 km from my office and 2 km from my home.


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Feb 13, 2010)

very sad indeed...


----------



## Faun (Feb 14, 2010)

Another day to light candles and talk peace with asshoes


----------



## anandk (Feb 14, 2010)

A pity ... the peace of Pune too has now been disturbed ...


----------



## nix (Feb 14, 2010)

what china would have done in such a situation, we should do.


----------



## Faun (Feb 15, 2010)

^^balls are missing.


----------



## colocated (Feb 15, 2010)

Its really sad many innocent people gets died in these sort of blasts and terrorist attacks and we cant do anything about it .I think we should take some aggressive steps to stop this..


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2010)

Agreed, Indian govt. and politicians are impotent.


----------

